# How do you build a cool Cage



## bunnybenji (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey my fellow Bunny Lovers,



Can anyone give me a list of supplies i would need? i want to build a kick [email protected]@ cage/home for my bun that he will actually enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 9, 2011)

I built an NIC cage for my bunny and she seems to really enjoy it.

Here's the thread on it:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=68127&forum_id=93


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 9, 2011)

This site has the best instructions I've found online:

http://www.rabbitcondo.com/

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Nov 10, 2011)

NIC cubes. 
cable ties.
blankets.
newspapers.
those cardboard cat scratch things (I use them as ramps abd they're cheap to replace when they're all chewed up)
plastic sheet to go underneath (I found a table cloth which works great and doesn't smell)
floor mats (to cover the bottom level)
linoleum tiles (to cover the levels. Top those with newspaper and blankets for addd comfort)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 10, 2011)

Some of our cages past & Present

Winston & Vega 







Wilbur & Jackie





















Winston & Vegas Now

Area for 1 litterbox






2nd litterbox area






You can see part of Winston & Vegas cage in this one 











Daisy Mae's






I'll get better closer ones of Winston & Vegas and Daisy Maes'.

Hope this helps a bit, sorry i posted so many.

Susan


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Nov 10, 2011)

I love that black bun bun!! Also, great job on the pens!!


----------



## housetb (Nov 11, 2011)

What everyone else said is pretty much what I did. I just built a cage out of the NIC panels about a month ago for my older bun, Rupert. Then we got Babs, so I got another set so I could expand it. I bought them for $15-$20. The only problem with them is both the rabbits can fit through the upper part of the cage (because the holes are bigger b/c they are meant to be shelves). That's why you'll see the boxes up in my pics. (Also please pardon their messiness... I just cleaned these out last night and you can see they are well lived in already.)








It definitely creates a better environment for them though. I instantly saw Rupert more active and it was no problem having him litter trained b/c I just used his old cage bottom as the litter box with the bedding he was already used to going to the bathroom on anyways.



This is Rupert.




This is Babs. She just has a little litter pan, but she took to it pretty fast. It was about a week, tops.

The only thing I wish I had was a door of some sort so they could get in and out on their own. If anyone has any ideas on how I could do that, I would love to hear them!


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 11, 2011)

For a door you just only attach the NIC panel where you want the door on one side. Then that side becomes the hinge. I clip mine shut with dog-leash clips.

Basically, the area she's standing in front of at the bottom middle is my door on the lower level.

Also, above the 2nd story, I have it where the 2 left side squares of the roof flip back so I can completely clean that level. For full-out cleanings I pick up the entire wire cage and take it off the "base" which is a plastic desk-chair mat with linoleum stuck down onto it. It's cheap, easy to clean, and protects my carpet. 

Here's Layla's NIC condo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 29, 2011)

Buttercup&charlie, I can't answer my pm to you. Someone mentioned it's the & symbol in your user name.

I think you asked me about the hay rack I use for Winston & Vega's cage. I bought it at Home Depot about 2 years ago in the kitchen/storage section.

Hope you can find one.

Susan


----------



## OneTwoThree (Nov 29, 2011)

I use xpens  Gives me lots of space to change up their toys
Ladys-






Samsons-







(ETA I don't know why these are so big, I've tried resizing in post and in photobucket and it keeps being huge :/ )


----------



## lapaki (Dec 12, 2011)

My bunny "Zoom-zoom" is a free roamer. He has the run of the house while I'm home. Since he likes to sleep in the bedroom with me at night, I put a 2nd litterbox and feeding station in there, and built a mini-condo for him out of NIC panels. Litterbox and rolling hay bale are on the right, and his Petmate carrier is under the "tunnel" on the left. The top is covered by strips of Sheep Skin I cut out of some old car seat covers I was no longer using.





The feed station consists of an Indipets 1Q stainless steel bowl for wet foods, and a Catit Double Diner for water (larger bowl) and dry foods (smaller bowl).





I have a 36" X-Pen across the opening between my kitchen and family room, and he is contained in the kitchen when I'm not home. I have the same litterbox and feed bowls in the kitchen, and a large ceramic bowl for free feeding on hay (+ a smaller ceramic hay bowl in the litterbox).

Click on the pics for larger views.

Here's to scritches wherever you have itches, Zoom-zoom (and Tim)


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 12, 2011)

Lapaki, you are so lucky!!!! Your bunny is a free roamer. I can't do that with my two yet. They are not litter trained in their cage. My dream for my two bunbuns is to free roam the house too. ray:


----------



## lapaki (Dec 22, 2011)

housetb wrote:


> What everyone else said is pretty much what I did. I just built a cage out of the NIC panels ... The only problem with them is both the rabbits can fit through the upper part of the cage (because the holes are bigger b/c they are meant to be shelves)...


You must have bought those cubes at Target. They have the cubes with the large & small holes. I got mine at K-mart, and all the panels have the 1.5" holes.


----------

